# PID of a Seaco Magic Cappuccino and short circuit analysis



## McPat (Jan 25, 2016)

Longtime owner of a Seaco Magic cappuccino(SIN 017XN), i decided to add it a pid in a move toward better espresso quality, which started with a good grinder and a bottomless portafilter.

So, inspired by the tutorial at ifixit for and some other web sites, i bought a PID, SSR and TC from ebay and set to work.

Once the Saeco open, i check the circuitry to know to plug the PID and the rest. The problem was to power the PID at the same time as the Seaco, so to solve this i try to get it thru a double plug in the power switch. But the PID nevered powered.

So, to check if it was a more general problem i replugged the Saeco and powered it on: short circuit. I checked the picture of the circuit and found out that is misplaced the blue and red line . So i replaced them where they should, restarted the Saeco and again short circuit.

So with a multimeter, i checked if the resistance of the boiler was dead, not so. I plugged a lightbulb to complete the circuit, with the resistance unplugged, short circuit again

There are short circuit sparks at the power switch. I would like very much to solved this problem but i am a bit loss for my next step

The analog multimeter test indicate for the resistance ohms X10, at 5, for any power leak toward the earth, nothing . And no water, everything is dry .

With the inversion at the powe'r switch, could i have created a short circuit in the board? If not, where? The pump?

Thank in advance for your help


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

It sounds as if something is shorting out in the switch.







Is there anything loose in the switch ? Have you damaged anything in the switch.


----------



## McPat (Jan 25, 2016)

Hello,

Took a look at the switch with the cables removed and i do not see anything amiss. The sparks are at the first set. See picture. Now could the switch be broke or somehow be realigned when i misplaced the cables?


----------



## McPat (Jan 25, 2016)

Hy,

Finally, it was the switch that caused the problem, it got bad after the 1st short circuit. I will replace it this week.

Regards


----------

